# Transformer vs xoom, what should I get?



## arefx (Jun 16, 2011)

I cant make up my mind on which one of these I should get, what do you guys here think about the two. Which ones better?


----------



## ZombiiBite (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm in the same boat but I'm also wondering about the Asus Icona, Galaxy, and Thrive? I'm looking for one with the most dev support and one that will probably have the longest life. Help us lol


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

ZombiiBite said:


> I'm in the same boat but I'm also wondering about the Asus Icona, Galaxy, and Thrive? I'm looking for one with the most dev support and one that will probably have the longest life. Help us lol


We got my mom a Thrive, I got a xoom fe, but I was looking at the a500 and the best buy guy said that Acer discontinued it, thexoom is great, there seem to be several roms for it, and a successful root program

Sent from my MZ505 using Tapatalk


----------



## globed (Oct 17, 2011)

Go with the the asus transformer prime. Its a quadcore tablet the first quadcore tablet.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

globed said:


> Go with the the asus transformer prime. Its a quadcore tablet the first quadcore tablet.


The first isn't always the best..... ie. The first LTE phones.... this might be better, give it a while and read the reviews

Sent from my MZ505 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZombiiBite (Jun 24, 2011)

what about just the asus transformer? or should I definitely go prime?


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

ZombiiBite said:


> what about just the asus transformer? or should I definitely go prime?


I wanted either one of the Transformers, ended up getting the xoom,the transformer is good, and you can get the keyboard, I went with the xoom because in my mind, Motorola has more experience in android, and it has been promised and upgrade to ICS

Sent from my MZ505 using Tapatalk


----------

